# Black Fives Book is finally out!



## sincere (Feb 24, 2012)

I dont know if you are familiar with the whole Black Fives thing but this is a book about the history of African American basketball pre-1950, very interesting stuff and in my opinion important to know so you dont get your card pulled the next time you talk about history,heh.. Bobbito wrote the foreword for it btw so you know its official! 

Right now all they got is a digital version (saw it on amazon) and i wanted to wait for the print version but its only like $1.20 so i will get that as well. Moderator: i really hope i didnt come off like i wanted to sell this or whatever but i am happy that this is finally out and i think people should know about the history aspect of it where it was about more than sports, especially in those days.

Peep the site for more infos. http://www.blackfives.com/


----------

